# GCC FLEX & BISON Needed



## csvivek (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi
i m doing my project with Flex Bison and Gcc Compilers

i m in a very urgent need of this GNU C compiler this must also be able to compile lex and yacc files with flex and bison respectively for WINDOWS ENVIRONMENT...please post the link for it.

Also i need a help on how to run socket programs written in C in Windows environment..
will VC++ be enough if so how should i do it...means the way to set that path...suggest some other compilers also that takes in <sys/types.h><sys/socket.h><netinet/in.h><netdb.h> and other network supporting header files...

please send me the GCC compiler soon...

any of you here please please do help me out...

thanks in advance to all of you who reply to this..

Regards,
Vivek P


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

csvivek said:


> Hi
> i m doing my project with Flex Bison and Gcc Compilers
> 
> i m in a very urgent need of this GNU C compiler this must also be able to compile lex and yacc files with flex and bison respectively for WINDOWS ENVIRONMENT...please post the link for it.
> ...


HI csvivek,

Google for: flex & bison
and follow the links - lots of good stuff out there.

-- Tom


----------

